# Sketchup help?



## gidon (15 May 2006)

I'm trying to do what I thought was a simple follow me operation but it doesn't seem to work. Can anyone help?











Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Nick W (15 May 2006)

I've just tried to replicate this and it works fine for me as long as the plane of the upper part is aligned with a radius of the circle. So I guess that the upper part is not in the position you think it is.


----------



## Nick W (15 May 2006)

I've just read me previous post, and it may not be entirely clear.

The plane defined by the upper part should contain a radius of the circle. It's probably best just to move the upper part so that it sits on the circle exactly as if it were a section of the desired result.

Is that any clearer I wonder? 8-[


----------



## gidon (15 May 2006)

Thanks for trying this out Nick - I still can't get it to work. I've tried redrawing the circle and double checking it's aligned. But if it wasn't why does the turning complete at all? Albeit without the arc bit?
I'll have another try ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 May 2006)

Gidon, when I get in to work I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## gidon (15 May 2006)

Thanks Dave - I've tried doing it again several times - still no luck. It seems to the be the arc causing the problem? Anyhow if Nick's done it I must be doing something wrong! 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 May 2006)

Gidon, did you get my PM?


----------



## gidon (15 May 2006)

Dave - only just - think I had my pop ups blocked. Just replied.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## gidon (15 May 2006)

Just a note to say many thanks to Dave who has sorted the problem out. For completeness of this thread, it wasn't anything I was doing wrong per se, but a feature of Sketchup that meant because I was working at such a small size (the knurled nut was around 7mm square), SU couldn't make the small faces that were a result of the arc being lathed. Upscaling the entity and completing the operation and then downscaling got around the problem. Thanks again Dave.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 May 2006)

Glad to help, Gidon.


----------

